# June bugs are here, central FL.



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Just starting to see them after leaving the lights on at night. I have a note on my calendar to apply clothianidin on June 1st. They are good flyers and our yard is small so they are likely coming from all over. Wondering if I should be applying now since I'm seeing adults? Research indicated clothianidin was the best preventative with longest activity, and that June was the best month to apply.

.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

I would go for applying an insectacide to kill off the emerging bugs. I live in your neck of the woods and I think the warmer winter months had the grubs become active earlier. It was in the 80's in Febuary and then cooled back down in March, so everything was thrown off. I was doing yard work in Feb/March and saw fat grubs healthy and active. Kill 'em off before there are too many eggs layed. With this heat, I bet the chinch bugs are revving up too.


----------

